# Pull your pants up!



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

The other day I was running late, jumped in the shower, brushed my teeth as I was getting dressed etc.. grabbed, tea and an apple and got in my truck.. I headed downtown (10-15km city driving), to my first call.. I got outa my truck and realized NO! Noooooooo! 
I forgot my belt! 
(You know it’s gunna be a long day w/o your belt- ya a bungee cord or length of solder will work but it’s still it the same!)
FAK!

Ha! This has happened before, and I kept an emergency backup belt in my truck!
....but I had forgot my belt weeks before and used the backup belt but didn’t return it to my truck..

So I went into MEC, which is Canada’s version of REI, to buy a belt.

*This is the whole point of this post*

So I needed up buying an 
Arcade (brand) Electic Belt for $35.
it’s basically a belt and an adjustable elastic waist band in one, with a thin plastic buckle(which is good air travel, due to the fact you do not need to remove your belt to go thru security!) I’m a husky-er guy my waist is 38”, and most belts are good, but they dig into my gut or are too tight when I lift, bend or kneel.

This elastic belt is awesome it holds my pants up all day, and if my pockets are super full, it tightens easily and quickly. It never digs into my gut and it super comfortable.

Check out Arcade belts. I’d post a link but It’s not letting me.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a belt on each pair of pants, one on the work pants and one on the clean one for going out and another on my summer shorts. It is impossible to make 3 steps without a belt so I will never forget. It only takes 3 steps and the pants have dropped to the ankles!

I can feel your pain in a way, many times on construction sites my pants started to rip at the crotch in the morning and by the afternoon its ripped from the knee all the way to the belt and your zoom zoom or wham wham is exposed! I hate that!

Not sure I'd like an elastic belt, anything elastic and it crumples and folds over making it a cinching rope. I wear only real leather wide leather belts, even that in my size is really hard to find.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That is what's called 'flying by the seat of your pants.'


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Here’s my belt. Best, longest lasting belt I’ve ever owned!

http://www.aresgear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=582


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I wear a thick leather belt, they last for years and work great to hold the in pants holster or pancake holster, those flex belts wont do that...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Made many a duct tape belt in my time.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I wear a thick leather belt, they last for years and work great to hold the in pants holster or pancake holster, those flex belts wont do that...


Give ares a shot. Designed as a gun belt, lifetime warranty, been wearing mine for over 10 years, carried much of the time. Sure, the black paint on the buckle is mostly worn off, but the belt is still as stiff as day one.

I was hesitant to spend that much on a belt, but a friend of mine who’s an operator, training SWAT, special forces... recommended it. He’s never been wrong before.

The only downside to the belt is the standard 1 1/2” thickness... my dickies pansts belt loops are tight trying to fit it through.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Give ares a shot. Designed as a gun belt, lifetime warranty, been wearing mine for over 10 years, carried much of the time. Sure, the black paint on the buckle is mostly worn off, but the belt is still as stiff as day one.
> 
> I was hesitant to spend that much on a belt, but a friend of mine who’s an operator, training SWAT, special forces... recommended it. He’s never been wrong before.
> 
> The only downside to the belt is the standard 1 1/2” thickness... my dickies pansts belt loops are tight trying to fit it through.



that duty belt is too wide to fit most pants,its made to be an outer belt that uses belt keepers around a smaller belt that goes through the pants loops..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that duty belt is too wide to fit most pants,its made to be an outer belt that uses belt keepers around a smaller belt that goes through the pants loops..


Gen 1 is what I have... here’s a crotch shot for ya...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’ve used a zip tie, just loop it through 2 belt loops and cinch it


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have gone away from belts and have embraced suspenders.. I dont care if they make me look old any longer because its more about comfort.....

With suspenders, I don t have to constantly tighten the belt or pull up the pants any more when they sag......
loss of circulation to the lower extremities from the waist down is not a good
feeling ......

I normally carry a phone clipped on my pants and sometimes 2 pair of channel locks and a screwdriver and flashlight in my pocket and it all pulls down too much on the belt... also sometimes I got a gun in my pocket 
just depends on the territory.....

suspenders rule.....:devil3:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> also sometimes I got a gun in my pocket
> just depends on the territory.....



Have you seen the commercial the most interesting man in the world? I don't always carry a gun but when I do, I'LL SHOW YOU! 

Seriously what???? No, really??? We aren't even allowed a pocket knife in this city!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Have you seen the commercial the most interesting man in the world? I don't always carry a gun but when I do, I'LL SHOW YOU!
> 
> Seriously what???? No, really??? We aren't even allowed a pocket knife in this city!



communist canada run by libatards..thats why...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You should see my EDC.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> communist canada run by libatards..thats why...


I have no clue what's its all about but you must be correct.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

YES you are a bunch of PUSSIES up in
Canada....

]I just got a new sig sauer p938 for xmas... 
A customer of mine sells them and once I saw the gun 
basically I was hooked on it... He got his plumbing work done
for free and I owed him a few hundred on top of that......

my shop is not in a nice part of town, you would think
I was in the tv show "the walking dead".

Their are mostly butt ugly
white people all doped up walking up and down the sidewalk
and in the alley.... 
We got our local wacko nut-wads that just 
walk and walk all day long all over the south side of town...
You can tell the seasons by when they get their hair cut in the
spring and it grows out through the summer into the winter...
then they get their annual hair cut again in april.... 

One psyco nut that I especially did not like has cross and a bunch of flowers laid out for him under the bridge a block from our office where he finally got knifed and murdered a few summers ago.... 
good things do happen on occasion around here....:biggrin:

The black people that go by actually look fairly civilized and decent compared to the other forms of life staggering past... 

I just have it in my back pocket to make a statement that they
can understand ... A 9mm wards off all sorts of evil spirits...:devil3::biggrin:


https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw0fKwcpe8Jrw1WwnIwJobSK&ust=1546643443635671


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Damn I want guns too, so sexy! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Damn I want guns too, so sexy! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


 I dont think carrying a gun has anything to do with being sexy at least around here.....

You cant carry guns up in Canada, but I'll bet you can get a free sexual re-orientation surgery from the government, its probably easier to be approved for than it was getting your plumbing lisc.........:wink::wink:

you dont know who is packing what up there any more...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Damn I want guns too, so sexy! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


My aquanaut, haven’t talked in years. Good guy! In this one he talks about EDC lights. Just search YouTube for him. Tons of videos.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I meant guns look cool, I always wanted to shoot long distance but it ain't going to happen. I'm not motivated enough to get some rifles or the licencing. I'll keep shooting my video games instead.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I meant guns look cool, I always wanted to shoot long distance but it ain't going to happen. I'm not motivated enough to get some rifles or the licencing. I'll keep shooting my video games instead.


Look cool? Sure, they do. The function and capabilities very tremendously. If you take a vacation down to Michigan next summer I can give you a crash course in both hand gun and long rang’ish shooting, 300 yards is the longest. I was expert pistol/rifle and coach. Both, wait for it, open sights. Though my eyes are starting to fail. Have a hard time seeing a clear front sight post.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Tango said:


> I meant guns look cool, I always wanted to shoot long distance but it ain't going to happen. I'm not motivated enough to get some rifles or the licencing. I'll keep shooting my video games instead.


Come to Alberta. We'll show you how to long distance shoot.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tango said:


> I meant guns look cool,


Depends on you visual angle,,,:vs_whistle:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OldNelly said:


> Come to Alberta. We'll show you how to long distance shoot.


I've shot real pistols at the Edmonton mall. I really thought it was a cowboy thing with many people wearing cowboy hats. I never seen anything like it. It felt taboo.





89plumbum said:


> Depends on you visual angle,,,:vs_whistle:



Yes of course you are correct, I don't think I need to say more.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I've shot real pistols at the Edmonton mall. I really thought it was a cowboy thing with many people wearing cowboy hats. I never seen anything like it. It felt taboo.
> 
> Yes of course you are correct, I don't think I need to say more.




I was just reading about canadas Prime Minster today in the BBc and wondered how much that new "carbon Tax" is costing you?? Of course they claim its gonna be used and rebated back to the common peasants but do you really believe any of it?? 





https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46625120


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> Depends on you visual angle,,,:vs_whistle:


......................


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I was just reading about canadas Prime Minster today in the BBc and wondered how much that new "carbon Tax" is costing you?? Of course they claim its gonna be used and rebated back to the common peasants but do you really believe any of it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all countries are using that excuse to fill there greedy pockets with $$$ to be used for self serving political expenditures.....like parties and pay raises..:vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> all countries are using that excuse to fill there greedy pockets with $$$ to be used for self serving political expenditures.....like parties and pay raises..:vs_mad::vs_mad:


Think they learned that line from Uncle Sam? Social Security? What? 

:innocent:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ......................




This is the only gun I'm allowed to own in Canada. :sad2:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have had the same leather belt from the GAP for 13 years. I had to mend it where the buckle is a couple years ago but it still has another 5 years or so if I push it. I have been meaning to get a new one. I will probably just get some nice leather, reuse the buckle from this one, and make my own. Maybe I will make one from the leather off all my old boots 




.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I have had the same leather belt from the GAP for 13 years. I had to mend it where the buckle is a couple years ago but it still has another 5 years or so if I push it. I have been meaning to get a new one. I will probably just get some nice leather, reuse the buckle from this one, and make my own. Maybe I will make one from the leather off all my old boots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, I had an old leather belt (that was awesome), with a buckle that said "PLUMBER"(and one that said "labbat 50") for the longest time.. but then I started to get an itchy reaction on my gut from the leather.. my Birkenstocks gave me the same itchy reaction on the tops of my feet.. so I stopped wearing leather. this elastic belt is then next best thing.


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I have gone away from belts and have embraced suspenders.. I dont care if they make me look old any longer because its more about comfort.....
> 
> With suspenders, I don t have to constantly tighten the belt or pull up the pants any more when they sag......
> loss of circulation to the lower extremities from the waist down is not a good
> ...





Same here, the belt carries the "stuff": phone, flashlight, pistol and holster, and the pants carry the knife, channel locks, screwdriver. The suspenders hold everything up and keep the weight off of your hips so maybe you can have a pain free day. Also, a tight belt can hit a nerve and give you what feels like back or hip pain when it is really just pressure on the nerve from an overloaded belt or one that is too tight.



I have been using Perry suspenders that which onto the belt. My old clamp on suspenders would tear up the pants, but these work out fine.


Suspenders really are the way to go to carry a lot of stuff on your belt or in your pants (pockets).


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> nice, I had an old leather belt (that was awesome), with a buckle that said "PLUMBER"(and one that said "labbat 50") for the longest time.. but then I started to get an itchy reaction on my gut from the leather.. my Birkenstocks gave me the same itchy reaction on the tops of my feet.. so I stopped wearing leather. this elastic belt is then next best thing.





I really hope I never develop an allergy. That's on my list of things that would drive me insane along with diabeetus.







.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I really hope I never develop an allergy. That's on my list of things that would drive me insane along with diabeetus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean diabetes?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> You mean diabetes?



no he means diabeetus that when you get too many beets stuffed up your a$$ and can t get them out...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> no he means diabeetus that when you get too many beets stuffed up your a$$ and can t get them out...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



Clearly he says diabeetus 








.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Clearly he says diabeetus
> 
> 
> Diabeetus - YouTube
> ...


I'm glad I'm ignorant on that joking video and whatever surrounds that thing.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Leather belt when I'm not working, Helly Hanson coveralls otherwise. The front bib pocket on the Hellys suck. I have it altered to be the same as Carhartt.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Clearly he says diabeetus
> 
> 
> Diabeetus - YouTube
> ...



thats funny as hell.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## MonicaMorgan (Feb 9, 2021)

Every girl wants to look perfect in styling, we don’t leave a single bit of small space in our dressing. As the fashion enthusiasm is evolving like a boom phase in economy from clothing to fashion accessories have been emerging along with dress, every small details in our outfits matter when it comes to trendsetter. Today generation is addicted to Instagram Facebook, Pinterest as they gain fashion sense from social media. just to upsurge their followers list & want to adopt or portrait everything to make their selves looks good and up to the minute trends or to be in fashion game to attract others.
Wakeup your wardrobe with elastic belt for womens !!!
A new period is here, which means you can count on a fresh set of trends to hit the fashion scene in the coming days. Out with the old, in with the new, right? We've already covered a trickle of style crazes that are getting in the market, everyone is grooving about it. one of them is the new trend of wearing an elastic belt with different details that’s includes pearls, gems, leaf patterns, brand names, logos available in so many colors & designs just to make your fizzy dress better to wear, and why not! That will stay with you and your closet for a long time. 
Can’t decide what’s missing in your dress? It’s absolutely the super chic elastic belt that will highlight your waist and add that superfluous element your dress is missing add elastic belt without buckle. Here we bring you elastic belt womens and girls. Be it elastic belt for jeans or elastic belt for dress or for the traditional touch lehenga’s or sarees elastic belt womens the fashion wear elastic belt have been trending across for adding that extra elegance and charm to young women. So, we decided to treat you with the most lovely and stunning ladies’ elastic belt for dress, and elastic belt for jeans – which can give that instant gorgeous looks to anyone, effortlessly with very comfy elastic belt material.
Sometimes belt can make a quiet difference either its saree, casual outfit, or jeans, we are talking about that accessory which can add spice that takes your outfit from 0 to hero in a split seconds with outstanding elastic belt material.
The latest gold metal leaf elastic belt, elastic belt for jeans, elastic belt without buckle, Gucci bee elastic belt womens, stretchable metal double ring elastic belt womens, sleek and thick round metallic elastic belt womens, cross bow leaf metallic belt, embroidered elastic belt womens, elastic belt womens, dress elastic belt for womens, Luxury leather elastic belt womens, brown elastic belt womens, elastic belt for jeans, studded elastic belt womens, Luxury silver elastic belt for dress, flower embellishing gold belt for dress, elastic belt without buckle for womens. 
Give your jeans game a boost with a gold elastic belt for jeans to complete your style to enhance your dress more. buy them at elastic belt kmart & very good elastic belt material.
Planning to wear a pre draped saree? Pair it with perfect embellished elastic belt for women & elastic belt without buckle.
These elastic belt womens designs can be used on gowns, skirts, jeans, sarees to create an elegant eye-catching look with elastic belt without buckle. Take your style game to the next level by purchasing these latest comfortable material elastic belt womens from girlscloset.pk. Grab it now before you regret. You can buy these super comfy stylish elastic belt kmart in very good condition and material. Benefit of these trending elastic belt for dress is they are, stretchable elastic perfect fits on every size, small, medium & large. These waist covering elastic belt are made of durable elastic to prevent the belt from damage and makes a useful addition to a variety of outfits. You can wear and carry them on dress for every occasion. These elastic belt for dress will be smart item in your closet, trust me!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey, don’t hijack my thread, with your crappy belts..

Wooooo..Mods ahhhem...

Hijacking something while wearing a certain type of belt has never worked out good for anyone..
Those belts don’t have buckles cuz they’re not meant to be taken off.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MonicaMorgan said:


> Every girl wants to look perfect in styling, we don’t leave a single bit of small space in our dressing. As the fashion enthusiasm is evolving like a boom phase in economy from clothing to fashion accessories have been emerging along with dress, every small details in our outfits matter when it comes to trendsetter. Today generation is addicted to Instagram Facebook, Pinterest as they gain fashion sense from social media. just to upsurge their followers list & want to adopt or portrait everything to make their selves looks good and up to the minute trends or to be in fashion game to attract others.
> Wakeup your wardrobe with elastic belt for womens !!!
> A new period is here, which means you can count on a fresh set of trends to hit the fashion scene in the coming days. Out with the old, in with the new, right? We've already covered a trickle of style crazes that are getting in the market, everyone is grooving about it. one of them is the new trend of wearing an elastic belt with different details that’s includes pearls, gems, leaf patterns, brand names, logos available in so many colors & designs just to make your fizzy dress better to wear, and why not! That will stay with you and your closet for a long time.
> Can’t decide what’s missing in your dress? It’s absolutely the super chic elastic belt that will highlight your waist and add that superfluous element your dress is missing add elastic belt without buckle. Here we bring you elastic belt womens and girls. Be it elastic belt for jeans or elastic belt for dress or for the traditional touch lehenga’s or sarees elastic belt womens the fashion wear elastic belt have been trending across for adding that extra elegance and charm to young women. So, we decided to treat you with the most lovely and stunning ladies’ elastic belt for dress, and elastic belt for jeans – which can give that instant gorgeous looks to anyone, effortlessly with very comfy elastic belt material.
> ...


Show us your....something, anything!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

and just like that he was banned.......


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

MonicaMorgan said:


> Every girl wants to look perfect in styling, we don’t leave a single bit of small space in our dressing. As the fashion enthusiasm is evolving like a boom phase in economy from clothing to fashion accessories have been emerging along with dress, every small details in our outfits matter when it comes to trendsetter. Today generation is addicted to Instagram Facebook, Pinterest as they gain fashion sense from social media. just to upsurge their followers list & want to adopt or portrait everything to make their selves looks good and up to the minute trends or to be in fashion game to attract others.
> Wakeup your wardrobe with elastic belt for womens !!!
> A new period is here, which means you can count on a fresh set of trends to hit the fashion scene in the coming days. Out with the old, in with the new, right? We've already covered a trickle of style crazes that are getting in the market, everyone is grooving about it. one of them is the new trend of wearing an elastic belt with different details that’s includes pearls, gems, leaf patterns, brand names, logos available in so many colors & designs just to make your fizzy dress better to wear, and why not! That will stay with you and your closet for a long time.
> Can’t decide what’s missing in your dress? It’s absolutely the super chic elastic belt that will highlight your waist and add that superfluous element your dress is missing add elastic belt without buckle. Here we bring you elastic belt womens and girls. Be it elastic belt for jeans or elastic belt for dress or for the traditional touch lehenga’s or sarees elastic belt womens the fashion wear elastic belt have been trending across for adding that extra elegance and charm to young women. So, we decided to treat you with the most lovely and stunning ladies’ elastic belt for dress, and elastic belt for jeans – which can give that instant gorgeous looks to anyone, effortlessly with very comfy elastic belt material.
> ...












yeah guys, pull your hijabs up.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 127829
> 
> 
> yeah guys, pull your hijabs up.


why does that belt have candles, wires and a big clock on it?


----------

